# NOS



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Is anyone out there running NOS? I found a nice looking kit for my XP1000 from Holley for under $1000. Says I can gain up to 40 hp. I like the idea of having a little shot for the bounty hole, but I have a TON of questions, and I can't find unbiased tech knowledge on the subject. I have ZERO experience with NOS, but I understand the basic science. Does it shorten the overall life of the engine? Do I need to add extra cooling capacity? Does the kit somehow add extra fuel to the combustion, as well as the NOS, to balance out the burn? The kit says it comes with multiple jets for 20 hp, 30 hp, and 40 hp gains. Are the jets for my engine, or does the kit have a way to push extra fuel? Any and all info would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

It may be a wet kit? Where it introduces extra fuel via a jet. Along with the nos charge.
Some kits are dry kits which just introduce nos and your injectors add the extra fuel.
Nos is non flamable. When compressed it creates o2 . so more
Oxygen means more fuel can be burnt= more power.
Timing usually gets retarded a certain amount depending on. The hp
Setting.
Cheap horse power. It will create some extra heat. But is generally used for short periods of time


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Been spraying my outty since new in '11 and my racecar much longer than that. 

No way an atv/utv system should cost more than a few hundred dollars. You need a nozzle or two, a solenoid, a couple lines, a jet or two, and bottle. Generally speaking much over ~20hp on an atv needs better than stock engine internals. I'd recommend a dry system with a corresponding dual map tuner; thusly when you activate the nitrous it switches fuel maps and the fuel is added through the injector. Wet systems have more components to fail and are generally less reliable/not necessary with EFI. Stock cooling system is fine, nitrous will only be activated in bursts not minutes/hours on end. 

Provided it's tuned correctly and isn't adding power beyond the internal parts capability, there's no real noticeable loss in engine life. My outty has had more bottles run through it than most would ever think of and at over 8 yo and 5k miles compression and leak-down numbers are still great.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Gota love it 😁


----------

